
DoD Solicitation for Predictive Health (Scroll Down) - killjoywashere
https://diu.mil/work-with-us/companies/cso-solution-brief
======
killjoywashere
This is fairly unique to the OTA contract vehicle that Defense Innovation Unit
uses, and I suspect of significant interest to start-ups:

"Companies are advised that any Prototype Other Transaction Agreement (OTA)
awarded in response to this Area of Interest may result in the award of a
follow-on production contract or transaction without the use of further
competitive procedures."

